# Hello from England :) + Prolapsed Rectum??



## Myluna (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi! I'm new to keeping mice and I currently only have one male (Pip) who I've had for about 3 months now, but I'm soon to be getting a trio of 3 girls 
I actually made this account in seek of some advice.. 
I was watching Pip going about his business last night, and I noticed he had a prolapsed rectum which was bleeding a little  he seemed comfortable and was running around in his wheel like usual, but I planned on taking him to the vets this morning as from the info i found online last night putting him to sleep seemed to be the best thing.. Anyway I checked on him this morning and his rectum has gone back to normal?? I'm so confused??

He has always had diarrhoea on and off (despite being fed only on dry food and grain and seeds- I'm cautious about giving him veggies and other bits as they seem to upset his tum), and he also often does solid poops that are literally about an inch long.. I'm not really sure what to do about it? Any advice would be greatly appreciated

Thank you

*PLEASE DIRECT ME WHERE TO POST THIS BECAUSE STILL NEW TO THIS SITE  *


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello, and welcome. 

I don't think Pip had a prolapse, but it definitely sounds like something is up with his digestive system. You could try having a vet check him, but I don't think there's much they can do if he's otherwise healthy and fine. I would just keep an eye on it, and make sure his digestive problems don't get worse or cause him pain or discomfort. 
If your intention is to breed, please don't use Pip. 

Good luck with both him and your new girls. Hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## Myluna (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi, thank you for the reply, it was definitely a prolapse, I didn't manage to get a picture of it but this one I found on Google is EXACTLY what it looked like :S








I did plan on breeding, but after this I definitely won't use Pip

I've changed him on to Mr Johnsons advanced rat and mouse food high is pellets (which says it contains ingredients to promote healthy digestive system) last week after the prolapse happened, yet last night he did a poop which was literally about 1-2 inches long and looked like lots of normal size poos joined together (almost like a string of sausages) with a little pile of diarrhoea at the end of it. He has also started squeaking when I pick him up (even if I scoop him so I don't put much pressure anywhere) it just seems like he's sore.

I'm not really sure what to do , I don't want him to be in any discomfort, but at the same time, like you say, I'm not really sure the vets would know what to do seeing as he seems happy running around in his wheel and doing what mice do..


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've not had that experience but when we I had breeding guinea pigs they used to get prolapsed wombs.The vet showed us how to clean them and gently push them back in using a cotton wool pad.Mostly they came back out later down the line and they had to be put down.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, if he's started squeaking, it definitely sounds like he's in some sort of pain. Remember that rodents are very, very good at hiding when they're in pain or discomfort, so often we only see it when it's really bad. If it gets any worse, I would personally consider letting him have rest.


----------

